# Gold Prospectors Mining Camp Alaska



## kadriver (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these trips to an Alaskan gold mining camp?

http://www.goldprospectors.org/Home/tabid/63/Default.aspx

I would like to hear from anyone who has spent a week or so at this particular mining camp.

Thank you - kadriver


----------



## 19wizard79 (Feb 20, 2012)

Check out the show called "Alaskan" on the Outdoor Channel. Eastern time 1:00 pm on Saturdays following Gold Fever.


----------



## maltfoudy (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.goldprospectors.org/Events/Alaska/tabid/59/Default.aspx

cripple river mining camp is the one he goes to.

i have an old school buddy that has been going here for 13 years,he said this last year even though the weather was terrible he still made money over his costs.
if you are a seasoned prospector he says you can probably do better just working the beach line. and avoid the 1000 plus a week. but if you are recreation mining or vacationing,he says bring a fishing rod and some tackle and do the camp thing,all meals and supplies included. so no need to haul all that equipment to Nome,which has no roads coming in so everything has to come by boat or plane.my wife is trying to scratch the money together so i can go with him this year. one of the top items on my bucket list.


----------



## blueduck (Feb 22, 2012)

Any trip prospecting is only going to yeild back what you put out in effort to find the gold, the nice thing about the Nome trip with the GPAA is that the gold is there, and there are folks who can show ya just what needs to be done to get the gold into your pan. The Cripple mining camp trip is popular enough tht this year i understand they extended the time and added two more weeks which means ifin ya aint signed up ya better call and ask if you can got the week or weeks you want..... No i have not gone yet, but its been on my list for the past 25 years to go.... one of those tings i shoulda did afore i got married 12 years back and had kids.... but now since i am friends with the camp director [and a few more of the GPAA employees] i feel like i aught to move it up on the list towards the things to do sooner than later category!

most every person i have talked with over the years have come back with more than enough gold to pay for their trip up and the return for next years trip to a degree [some more than others] but what they really come back with is knowledge of the equipment they use and can put it to work here in the lower 48 [or where ever they hail from around the globe]. if you can swing it go for two weeks instead of one or more, the second week will more than pay off in the fact you are conditioned to the routine, you know what to look for and more important where to look, and thirdly you will know what it takes to get to the level to break even and then some as far as labor is involved! I would recommend also if you were gonna go to one of the remote camps to add separate week on for that alone just cause it would cut into the time you prospect [play in the water] due to additional traveling in and out.... then also renting a 4x4 4wheeler would be a good idea for getting around [as available] which puts the cost up around $1500.00 per week additional weeks over the $2000.00+ inital week and your cost of airfare getting to and from Nome.

Also it is recommended by those folks who have gone before you that you bring up cash for sending home your concentrates via USPS flat rate boxes [make sure ya know the cost before you go] either taking along some heavy freezer zipper lock bags [double bag them] or buy the water bottles and drink the water and then use the empty ones to ship your cons home in..... it saves both time and additional fees at the airport if you ship the sand and gold home... the time you save is that you can clean up totally at home rather than take time in camp.... work smart not hard, have lots of cons to clean up when ya arrive home.

William
Idaho
Digg It Prospecting Supply, LLC


----------



## kdbarker (Apr 8, 2012)

I went to the GPAA camp near Nome in late 90s. I worked the beaches with a highbanker, ran a small 4" dredge upriver, and did some metal detecting. It was just enough time to want more.
Enjoyed meeting the Massie brothers, in fact my son and I stayed up until around 2:00am playing darts with Perry, in the hopes that he would give up some secret spots... Great time!
I've spent every waking moment since then wanting to go back... telling myself "next year, next year I'll get back to Nome..." It gets worse with every passing year. 
My kids are getting older now and I look forward to going back.
Ever see the tv show "LOST"? That is what Nome is like... once you leave you will not be able to think about anything else, accept trying to get back!
Keith


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2012)

kdbarker said:


> my son and I stayed up until around 2:00am playing darts with Perry, in the hopes that he would give up some secret spots.


LMAO! Everyone in my home calls him "grubby" massie.Every single time he sees someone dredging or highbanking,he always says something like "ok well let's do a clean up and see what you got".We always said that if we ran into him,we were going to tell him to just keep walking.lol. Tom isn't anything like that.Actually tom now owns ldma also.I don't know if he bought it from perry,or traded,or whatever,but I am very happy knowing that it is in tom and cindy's hands.


----------

